# California proof of residency



## Mjmj82 (Apr 23, 2020)

Will a California Board of Cosmetology suffice as proof of residency for handgun purchase?


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

unsure.
A pay stub from your employer with your address on it, a W-2 statement, or a local tax payment (property tax for example) or possibly a rent receipt if you rent. (or mortgage statement) might be better. Can you call a local gun store and ask them?


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Utility bill usually works but yeah call them.
It's california

AFS


----------



## Donel (Aug 17, 2019)

If out of state people can get that license then, no it will not suffice.


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

Happily I escaped CA a few years ago, but IIRC a utility bill was OK, as anybody could get a driver's license...


----------



## Yusrilha (Apr 20, 2020)

mdi said:


> Happily I escaped CA a few years ago, but IIRC a utility bill was OK, as anybody could get a driver's license...


+1


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Mjmj82 said:


> Will a California Board of Cosmetology suffice as proof of residency for handgun purchase?


To purchase a firearm ATF Form 4473 requires a government issued photo ID.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Only if you're an illegal immigrant


----------



## papersniper (Oct 14, 2015)

Mjmj82 said:


> Will a California Board of Cosmetology suffice as proof of residency for handgun purchase?


Am I missing something? Surely this is a joke?


----------

